

How to Hack a Mac - spsful
http://www.spstechblog.com/posts/how-to-hack-a-mac

======
gpvos
Pretty obvious. Once you have physical access and can reboot the machine, you
own it. This is true for any computer (barring firmware passwords and whole-
disk encryption).

